# My Brand New Website............what do you think?



## ndwgolf (Oct 26, 2014)

I am very proud and excited to announce the launch of my brand new website - 
N D Williams Fine Art Photography | By Neil David Williams
It has taken me a while to get it up and running but I couldn't be any happier with the final look. I only started  taking pictures 2 1/2 years ago as a hobby but it has now become a huge part in my life when I am not taking care of my day job
There's a unique story behind every one of my pictures, I hope at least one of them can find a place in your story. Thank you for viewing my website, I hope you enjoy looking through my pictures as much as I have enjoyed taking them. 
Enjoy…………….


----------



## ndwgolf (Oct 26, 2014)

sorry posted this in the wrong section


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2014)

No problem... easily moved.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 26, 2014)

Who is your site geared towards? The first thing that jumped out to me was that you talk a LOT about gear. If you're marketing to other photogs, that's fine. But if you're marketing to the general populous, they couldn't give two hoots about what camera made what shot. Or which system you use. Other than that it seemed smooth and clean. I viewed it on my iPod, so when I get to a computer I'll give it another view.

Jake 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## snerd (Oct 26, 2014)

It looks really nice. Good work! I assume you're trying to sell your images? I mention it, only because I'm not sure how "safe" your images are. I had no trouble downloading a 1400 x 932 pixel image at 240dpi resolution with no watermark at all. Now, I don't know if that is enough to print a very big image, but just wanted you to know about it, just in case. Otherwise, good work and best of luck!


----------



## ndwgolf (Oct 26, 2014)

snerd said:


> It looks really nice. Good work! I assume you're trying to sell your images? I mention it, only because I'm not sure how "safe" your images are. I had no trouble downloading a 1400 x 932 pixel image at 240dpi resolution with no watermark at all. Now, I don't know if that is enough to print a very big image, but just wanted you to know about it, just in case. Otherwise, good work and best of luck!


 Thanks for the feed back...............I am not bothered if someone wants to take a picture from my site and stick it on there phone/ipad I only have a few at that size as I haven't got around to resizing them all yet.
Thanks again


----------



## ndwgolf (Oct 26, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Who is your site geared towards? The first thing that jumped out to me was that you talk a LOT about gear. If you're marketing to other photogs, that's fine. But if you're marketing to the general populous, they couldn't give two hoots about what camera made what shot. Or which system you use. Other than that it seemed smooth and clean. I viewed it on my iPod, so when I get to a computer I'll give it another view.
> 
> Jake
> 
> ...


 Jake
I guess I just like talking about equipment...............this is just a hobby so nothing too serious, if someone wants to buy a picture that's great if not that's ok too


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 27, 2014)

ndwgolf said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Who is your site geared towards? The first thing that jumped out to me was that you talk a LOT about gear. If you're marketing to other photogs, that's fine. But if you're marketing to the general populous, they couldn't give two hoots about what camera made what shot. Or which system you use. Other than that it seemed smooth and clean. I viewed it on my iPod, so when I get to a computer I'll give it another view.
> ...



Then you may want to have a separate website where you talk about gear.


----------



## korreman (Oct 27, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> ndwgolf said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...



I haven't browsed extensively, but I felt that the gear talk was nicely separated from the photos themselves. I may be wrong, link me to an example then. IMHO, putting gear talk in the blog and separate categories from the photos is enough to filter it out for those only interested in photos. They're gonna look at photos, then check out the blog, realize the blog is not for them, and then go back to looking at photos, if they ever left the gallery in the first place.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 27, 2014)

I like the site. nice pics.


----------



## ndwgolf (Oct 27, 2014)

korreman said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > ndwgolf said:
> ...


Thanks............I keep 99% of the camera talk to the Blog as for me anyway my blog is more like a chit chat diary and a way to link some of my new pictures to the main site


----------



## ndwgolf (Oct 27, 2014)

bribrius said:


> I like the site. nice pics.


Thanks Bro


----------



## ndwgolf (Oct 28, 2014)

tirediron said:


> No problem... easily moved.


 Thank you sir


----------



## ndwgolf (Oct 30, 2014)

Working on SEO is a pain but I am starting to see some headway at last


----------



## HikinMike (Nov 3, 2014)

ndwgolf said:


> Working on SEO is a pain but I am starting to see some headway at last



Not from what I'm seeing. You need to read my SEO for the Photographer link in my sig below.


----------

